# Vinyl Fence Post Cap



## Silkcityflorida (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy 2 4.75-in x 4.75-in white vinyl pyramid fence post caps in the style of those illustrated in this link: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

(The link shows 5-in x 5-in, and I want 4.75-in x 4.75-in.)

I purchased 2 5-in x 5-in fence posts, cut them in half and installed them(filled with cement) as posts on which to mount some water and electrical components.

Everything went well until I tried to put caps on them. Apparently, one of the posts was from old stock and was 4.75-in x 4.75-in. I did not notice this when I made the purchase. The 5x5 post caps are too large. The only 4.75-in x 4.75-in caps HD is able to special order are of a different style. I will use them if I have to but prefer to use the same style as all the other ones I have installed.

It is too late to replace the mis-sized posts with true 5x5s.


----------



## TheFenceGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

*4.75 x 4.75 caps solution*

You're going to have a real hard time finding that size, standard caps are 5x5 or 4x4. Since there is only .25" difference, you might try using vinyl putty to fill in the extra space.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Shim it out with vinyl lattis. Lowes sells it.


----------

